

Blog Hosting: The Ultimate Guide - jsonmez
http://simpleprogrammer.com/2015/04/27/blog-hosting-the-ultimate-guide/

======
wimagguc
You can actually juice out free Wordpress hosting from cloud platforms like
Heroku, Cloud Control or perhaps even Bluemix. Definitely wouldn't suit
beginners, but worth a look.

